

Ask HN: Google Search Omissions? - Hoff

I've noticed gaps in the Google search results in recent weeks; data that I know exists on the net, but that is missing from Google search results.  In one group of omissions, from searches targeting data archives that are (were?) resident at Google itself.<p>Has anyone else noticed search results omissions?
======
gtani
you could try international search

<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5977>

Also, google has always struggled with massive duplication of mailing
lists/news groups (gmane, nabble, osdir). If there are mirrored/gateway'd
lists, you could try the others.

